# Youth Hunt Raffle



## bmwcash10 (Oct 11, 2006)

I wanted to give you all a heads up that Kansas Racks & Quacks has donated a youth turkey hunt to the JAKES program of NWTF. They are raffling the hunt off and the tickets cost: 1 - $5, 3 - $10, 7 - $20. Drawing will be held at the Wellington's NWTF Banquet Feb 28, 2009.

The hunt 
2 Day youth hunt with Kansas Racks & Quacks (www.huntingks.com) 
Guide 
One Rio Turkey 
2 Nights Lodging at the Steak House Motel 
Hunt Dates April 4-5, 2009 
Hunter must be accompanied by an adult.

For more information about the hunt or to purchase tickets please contact:

Brian Lewellen 
Jakes Coordinator for Kansas 
[email protected] 
620-399-3718

*Please forward this on to anyone that might be interested.

Thanks 
Brandon Wilmoth 
Kansas Racks & Quacks Manager/Co-Owner 
[email protected] 
620-230-0929 
www.huntingks.com


----------

